# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  RU58841 Question

## cookieman

Hi all! So I do realize there's a huge thread already dedicated to this topic but I have some more specific questions I would like help on if possible. I'm proposing to my girlfriend in a month and I'm hoping, if she says yes, we'll be married next summer.

That being said I know fin is my best bet but I don't want to have a low libido for my proposal/honeymoon/wedding. I would like to have more hair on my head though.

So I've been looking into RU. The guide in the other thread was for mixing it from the base powder but what about this:

http://anageninc.com/ru58841-solution-50ml.html

Is this already mixed? Like, could I just use a dropper and put this on my head?

I'm currently in the shedding phase of using Minoxidil and using Nizoral. 

Would this solution help me re-grow hair as is? And would there be even more shedding once I started applying it?

Thanks to whoever can help me!

----------


## RU58841

That's the premixed version that a lot of people use, yeah. Some people are concerned about the freshness of it (versus buying the powder and mixing it yourself), but it's not known for sure whether that's an issue. 

Will it regrow hair for you: seems to be different for everyone.
Will there be shedding: I don't think I've ever seen people report initial shedding on RU; either they report no noticed change or they report that it stopped the shedding immediately.

----------


## UK_

RU58841 is not approved for human use, it's not a topical treatment for anything, it's a chemical and nobody knows about its long term side effects, yes, choose from a list of nearly 200 different forms of cancer that you might end up developing 10 years down the road.

There is only one supplier of RU58841 and his name is Kane (he owns AnagenInc), he gets around being able to sell the chemical because he states it's not for human use, a tidy loophole for him as he's making a killing, just hope this experiment doesnt go tragically wrong for you.

Good luck with the wedding.

----------


## Swooping

@Cookieman,

Look into finasteride. If it's just for your wedding and stuff consider a concealer or something.




> RU58841 is not approved for human use, it's not a topical treatment for anything,T


 It was actually sold in Japan as a topical treatment. It's also sold in Indonesia over the counter at a strength of 2% RU58841 with 5% minoxidil; 



But yeah it's obviously not FDA approved like the picture above displays. Do your research and use at your own risk.

----------


## UK_

RU58841 was synthesized by a French company that also synthesized another 37,000 chemicals which also contain the prefix "RU".

You're not taking a drug here, it's a chemical, you may as well apply liquid arsenic to your scalp and hope for the best.

Yes the picture states FDA approved which it isnt.... hence why this product isnt legitimate pharma, it could have been cooked up by a 20 year old in his bedroom with lavish dreams of the high life.  There are no topical anti-androgens that are FDA approved, just chemicals used by monkeys risking long term health problems.

----------


## SciGuy

I went to the mezogenrx website and saw the most interesting description...  the lies were just incredible.


MezogenRX is the *first FDA approved and clinically proven hair growth treatment* that has an anti-androgenic effect and steroid effect combined.  The clinical study done by a reputable and independent body shows MezogenRX works on 10 out of 10 respondents as compared to 3 out of 10 for those on placebos.  The success rate is so impressive, it beats the previous record made by the oral administered and even the injectables hair growth treatment.

MezogenRX contains a topical DHT inhibitor called RU5841, a potent anti-androgen that works topically.  Once applied, MezogenRX will penetrate deep into the subdermal tissue and* immediately dissolving DHT*.  *The dissolved DHT is secreted out along with sweat via the pores on the scalp, that is why your scalp will be more oily during the first or two months of using MezogenRX.*  But once your DHT concentration diminishes, so will your oil residue on the scalp.

----------


## UK_

RU58841 might chemically castrate you, it might not.. who knows what it does, a lot of the users who used to post on this subject arent around anymore - nobody knows about the shelf life of this chemical, the stability of it is of greatest concern, it might be fine for a week or so and turn into a nasty carcinogenic toxin if left at the wrong temperature (room temperature for instance) - unstable chemicals are exactly that: a health hazard, there's no guidelines on storage, just hearsay on forums by people who have about as much bio-chemical know-how as a pack of rabid chimps.

----------


## Swooping

> I went to the mezogenrx website and saw the most interesting description...  the lies were just incredible.
> 
> 
> MezogenRX is the *first FDA approved and clinically proven hair growth treatment* that has an anti-androgenic effect and steroid effect combined.  The clinical study done by a reputable and independent body shows MezogenRX works on 10 out of 10 respondents as compared to 3 out of 10 for those on placebos.  The success rate is so impressive, it beats the previous record made by the oral administered and even the injectables hair growth treatment.
> 
> MezogenRX contains a topical DHT inhibitor called RU5841, a potent anti-androgen that works topically.  Once applied, MezogenRX will penetrate deep into the subdermal tissue and* immediately dissolving DHT*.  *The dissolved DHT is secreted out along with sweat via the pores on the scalp, that is why your scalp will be more oily during the first or two months of using MezogenRX.*  But once your DHT concentration diminishes, so will your oil residue on the scalp.


 Yeah funny thing is that it's actually sold in Indonesia over the counter in pharmacies.

----------


## seanway

Just ordered mine (10g) from this new website (at least I was not aware of it until now): https://www.purityprod.com/

They seems legit and third part tested and also is the cheaper source !

Will let you know my experience then.

----------


## Ibra

I used to order from anageninc too, but just ordered now on a new source I found: https://www.purityprod.com/

They are cheaper and looks legit. They clearly did third part testing in an USA lab and they are 100% pure!

I will share with you my experience once I get it  :Smile:

----------


## cardib

how do we know its not kane setting up shop under a different name. he has 3 companies already, and one he writes is in the usa. 


> I used to order from anageninc too, but just ordered now on a new source I found: https://www.purityprod.com/
> 
> They are cheaper and looks legit. They clearly did third part testing in an USA lab and they are 100% pure!
> 
> I will share with you my experience once I get it

----------


## Ibra

I dont know... What would be the interest for kane ? Its good he has now some competition, he was almost alone on the market as kane / anageninc.

I found purityprod.com from this website: http://www.ru58841.info/

I dont have more info so far but they looks more legit than anything else I have tested so far. I will wait to get my order and test it before

----------


## Swooping

> how do we know its not kane setting up shop under a different name. he has 3 companies already, and one he writes is in the usa.


 It's best to order from trusted sources that have been tested by members. Kane and Ziom have been tested multiple times. 

Here is the shop from Ziom;

http://www.group-buys.eu

----------


## Ibra

Why ? are random forum members more reliable ? This is well explained here http://www.ru58841.info/a-nasty-mark...-to-beware-of/ 

What can be more legit than a third USA lab test ?? I think this shop is reliable and far cheaper than your last link and is not another chinese certificate of analysis

----------


## Swooping

> Why ? are random forum members more reliable ? This is well explained here http://www.ru58841.info/a-nasty-mark...-to-beware-of/ 
> 
> What can be more legit than a third USA lab test ?? I think this shop is reliable and far cheaper than your last link and is not another chinese certificate of analysis


 The most legit testing there is is random testing by legit forum members. Not a "third party" that you can influence yourself. Ziom has definitely proven that. 

Also the link I posted, the RU is actually synthesized in a lab university in Europe (Poland). That's pretty damn unique, since Kane gets his RU from china and pretty damn sure that link you posted too. Almost all research chemical companies get their stuff from China.

----------


## Ibra

I do not agree with you at all. These "members" are often actual sellers while you cant shit on your batch ! The website you quoted doesnt even is a company ! no information at all ! their certificate of analysis are white without any evidence its legit.

I got good result from anagening and suddenly nothing at all ! why ? I dont know... Also im not rich and I cant pay that expensive for something that work not perfect. So I dont see why you attack that hard a new competitor just because some speculation or because you involved in a business as your name is quoted in my last link ?

----------


## Ibra

Even if their stuff comes from china I dont care, I care purity and price and if the company actually exist (they do). Thats what I pay for

----------


## Swooping

Lol @ attack. That is simply a unknown site for all you know they might send you some not pure stuff. Perhaps as time goes by it will get tested by other legit members who will verify it, but I simply wouldn't touch it right at all now. If you want too however go ahead. 

You might just as well go to www.alibaba.com and buy your RU there for even way cheaper. Many people buy from a supplier called "Wuhan Hengheda Pharm" there. Not only RU but other RC's too. Your risk anyway.

----------


## Ibra

No thanks. On alibaba its all not tested and you have at least half the chance to get bs or harsh chemical, but yes still better than your last link. Here its a real company with the first real certificate I seen so far. So lets wait for my experience before talking bad with speculation isnt ?

----------


## chippy

> Just ordered mine (10g) from this new website (at least I was not aware of it until now): https://www.purityprod.com/
> 
> They seems legit and third part tested and also is the cheaper source !
> 
> Will let you know my experience then.


 I ordered RU58841 from www.purityprod.com as well without any problem. I was conviced by the certificate of Alera Labs (NC) . I use Minoxidil together with RU58841 and I hope to get positive results by the end the year. I will send photos when I see significant results...

----------


## Notgivingup2

I also ordered from there!!!

... oh, wait... no I didn't, because I'm not a retard and can tell someone making fake accounts to push their own product. 

Go kill yourselves

----------


## Cantona

Lol Im sure all the Ru sellers owns account there. But I also want to order to them to test. Stop to be paranoid

----------


## Cantona

> i ordered from this site just now and shipping is just $6!


 yes the shipping is much more cheaper than it was previously on others sites. Actually its the normal price. For france I paid more expensive since its shipped from US, but it was still cheaper.

----------


## herns

> Just ordered mine (10g) from this new website (at least I was not aware of it until now): https://www.purityprod.com/
> 
> They seems legit and third part tested and also is the cheaper source !
> 
> Will let you know my experience then.


 
I place order 3-4 days ago and I havent heard from seller.
order still processing.
Has anyone had the same experience with them?

----------


## chippy

No problem for me. I have already ordered twice from purityprod.com and received the product within 3 days. Do you use RU58841 with or without Minoxidil ? I start to have good result combining the two products but I want to know which one is more efficient... I will post a photo in a few days.

----------


## Reester

Just started with RU. 

I ordered at https://www.chemyo.com/ru58841.html 

Prompt 2 day delivery. Will report back on my experience within a couple of weeks! 

I put 3 grams in my kirkland minoxidil.

----------


## herns

> No problem for me. I have already ordered twice from purityprod.com and received the product within 3 days. Do you use RU58841 with or without Minoxidil ? I start to have good result combining the two products but I want to know which one is more efficient... I will post a photo in a few days.


 
They just replied to me after 4 days with tracking and suppose to be delivered today.
I had a friend to call their UK number but no answer. So, I get a little worried. 

I used RU with minoxidil 5% along with Finasteride when I first started in Dec 2015. I had amazing result. I was Norwood 5A! I posted my story on hairlosshelp furom with photos. After I used up my RU 5 grams for few months, I went on just Minox and Fin. After 1 year, I just got fine hair. Not the same result when I was using RU.

This is a good time to take photo before getting back to RU again.

----------


## Cantona

> Just started with RU. 
> 
> I ordered at !advertising!
> 
> Prompt 2 day delivery. Will report back on my experience within a couple of weeks! 
> 
> I put 3 grams in my kirkland minoxidil.


 cool another awesome advertising !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## herns

> Just ordered mine (10g) from this new website (at least I was not aware of it until now): https://www.purityprod.com/
> 
> They seems legit and third part tested and also is the cheaper source


 Very bad customer service. Does not reply to messages. Even called their number in UK no one answers. I placed order 1 week ago havent received it.

----------


## herns

Just an update guys on this seller, purityprod.com.
1 week later and item didnt arrive and customer service is not replying to my emails and even phone calls.

I just filed dispute on Paypal.

----------


## Cantona

> Just an update guys on this seller, purityprod.com.
> 1 week later and item didnt arrive and customer service is not replying to my emails and even phone calls.
> 
> I just filed dispute on Paypal.


 for real ? I mean you said they provided you tracking isnt ?

----------


## chippy

Is this your first order to them ? I ordered already twice from purityprod.com without problem. I got a USPS tracking number and received my RU58841 in 3 days... On the opposite, I am scared to order from others because I am very happy with their product which seems very pure. It really works together with Minoxidil... I will post some pictures in a few days to show you the progress on me for the last 3 months !

----------


## Reester

Well then do not order from websites who act like that!

You will probably end up with bad RU or flour.....

Can def recommend http://chemyo.com , fast customer service, USA based and prompt delivery.

----------


## chippy

> Well then do not order from websites who act like that!
> 
> You will probably end up with bad RU or flour.....
> 
> Can def recommend http://chemyo.com , fast customer service, USA based and prompt delivery.


 Nice advertising but sorry, I will never order from a website which is not Paypal certified. Do you think you could add Paypal on your Chemyo website ?

----------


## PaulAnds

Can someone recommend www.androchem.com ? Got a 20% Coupon so it seems to be a good deal.

----------


## safeme

I have been using Premixed solutions for over a year from anageninc. I started out with 3% and currently using the 5% premixed solution in K&B which seem to work fine.

Also I just ordered 2* 5 grams from www.chemyo.com and i am planning to mix this batch myself, see how that works out.  probably I just dump the RU58841 in minoxidil. just need to buy a precision scale at the moment.

how do you guys mix the powder?

----------


## chippy

I dont get it : Anageninc or Chemyo guys, why do you have to comme here to publish false advertising threads ? It looks like you have something to hide or the quality of your products is weak ! People are not stupid and it bothers them. So, please leave this forum for real bald guys like us who want to help or get real information...

----------


## Notgivingup2

> I dont get it : Anageninc or Chemyo guys, why do you have to comme here to publish false advertising threads ? It looks like you have something to hide or the quality of your products is weak ! People are not stupid and it bothers them. So, please leave this forum for real bald guys like us who want to help or get real information...


 Exactly! I get sick of reading this shit. It's so obvious and annoying.

----------


## Cantona

hmm 2 new users posts for chemyo = 100% fake 
Chemyo is definitely a scam  :Big Grin: 

btw its good to see RU prices droping, for now purityprod is the cheapest so far

----------


## Reester

That puritypoop website sells sugar. All those new accounts and shilling since that website is live haha. Very very obvious. People are not blind.

Fake impure RU. Everyone can better buy sugar at their supermarket. Please!

----------


## PaulAnds

I am skeptical what belongs the pre mixed solutions. As far as i know RU isnt that stable when solved in alcohol (about a week?). So i would rather buy the powder and mix it at home. My last order was 60$ in total with shipping included.

----------


## Cantona

> That puritypoop website sells sugar. All those new accounts and shilling since that website is live haha. Very very obvious. People are not blind.
> 
> Fake impure RU. Everyone can better buy sugar at their supermarket. Please!


 Reester : january 2017, 6 posts, 4 about chemyo... Yes you right... where are the moderator please ?

----------


## chippy

Please could you do your advertising bad propaganda somewhere else. This forum is for discussions between real persons. I am sick of this. It is like in January 2017 all the product providers have joined the forum to advertise their shit and bad speak about their competitors ! We should ban all your websites from here...  For myself, I will stick to the company I bought my product from... So please stop sending me or the world advertising messages !

----------


## sellig

> That puritypoop website sells sugar. All those new accounts and shilling since that website is live haha. Very very obvious. People are not blind.
> 
> Fake impure RU. Everyone can better buy sugar at their supermarket. Please!


 Dude.. you are so obvious .. do yourself a favor and stop the embarrassment...

----------


## dlc32

Ibra,

Have you continued buying from purity prod? How has the product been? I am looking to switch from anageninc because they require payment by bitcoin and I'm just not into that. I appreciate the guidance brother.

----------


## dlc32

Ibra,

Have you continued buying RU from purity prod? How has the product been? I'm looking to switch from anageninc. They require payment by bitcoin now which I'm just not into. I appreciate the guidance brother.

----------


## chippy

I have been buying from purity prod since last year and their RU product really works great on me. I wish i could find their product in Walgreens down the corner....

----------


## dlc32

Did we every resolve if chemyo is fake after all? I just ordered a batch from them. They don't include a certificate of purity but Derek from moreplatesmoredates endorses them. Yes, he probably receives money or discounts on their products for this (which could mean that he himself has probably used their stuff) but he also endorses anageninc which worked amazing for me. Chemyo is just better on price so I'd like to stick with them if any of you guys can confirm that their product worked for you. Thanks.

----------


## JohnMPB

> Did we every resolve if chemyo is fake after all? I just ordered a batch from them. They don't include a certificate of purity but Derek from moreplatesmoredates endorses them. Yes, he probably receives money or discounts on their products for this (which could mean that he himself has probably used their stuff) but he also endorses anageninc which worked amazing for me. Chemyo is just better on price so I'd like to stick with them if any of you guys can confirm that their product worked for you. Thanks.


 That dereck guy and his mentor Chris change their endorsements regularly (seems like it's based on $). If u look at chris' website thru the years (hairlossfromsteroids) he was constantly changing his recommendations and almost all had Amazon links for him to make $.

----------


## doke

I wanted to ask how your mixing of ru in kirkland minox as i tried the 3 grams in 60mls and it did not mix well i find mixing on its own in alchohol works best.
I did see a post where a user said rogaine lotion it mixes better due to not as much water is in that he said kirdland ingredience  is not good for ru mix.

----------


## doke

By the way paypal has been dropped by some ru seller sites due to paypals rules on drugs and chemicals thats what kane told me but why was it available before unless someone contacted paypal to report these companies. But i did like using paypal as its so easy in uk im not a fan of bitcoin.

----------


## dlc32

Does anyone here buy from chemyo? (Apologies if someone mentioned it in the earlier pages but this is a long thread so I just quickly scanned it before posting). If so, have you found their RU to be effective? I switched to chemyo about 2 months ago once anageninc got weird about paypal and started insisting on payment via bitcoin, however, I'm concerned that chemyo's product potency is not as good as anagen's. Like I said, I've been using chemyo for about 2 months but I'm concerned that I may be slowly losing ground (hoping it's all in my head). 

Is 2 months too soon to tell that? Would my synergistic use of minoxidil (full regimen below) prevent me from making a proper assessment? I'm concerned that I may just be holding onto the hair with minoxidil now and not actually doing much to combat the DHT b/c of repeated weak batches of RU from chemyo.

Any feedback would be tremendously appreciated, brothers.

Current stack: RU, promox (only on hairline), rogaine foam, i-grow laser (probably useless)

----------


## dlc32

R

----------


## doke

I wonder whether kane shop or anagen as we know of had other motive to drop paypal as you can get your money refunded if you think the ru is no good or is damaged in the post as paypal will usually take the buyers side.I have myself placed an order through purity pro for my ru powder just awaiting delivery.

----------


## dlc32

> I wonder whether kane shop or anagen as we know of had other motive to drop paypal as you can get your money refunded if you think the ru is no good or is damaged in the post as paypal will usually take the buyers side.I have myself placed an order through purity pro for my ru powder just awaiting delivery.


 Glad to see I'm not the only conspiracy theorist on this thing. I was wondering the same thing. Have you used purity pro before? Also, sorry to belabor the issue, but have you ever ordered from chemyo?

----------


## doke

> Glad to see I'm not the only conspiracy theorist on this thing. I was wondering the same thing. Have you used purity pro before? Also, sorry to belabor the issue, but have you ever ordered from chemyo?


 Hi no i have not tried chemyo only used kane-anagenic  but since they have dropped paypal im not happy with bitcoin.
I have not used purity before so will let you know if when i receive my order the shipping is not too expensive $22 to uk.

----------


## doke

I have received my ru58841 from purity prod and they also let me know the tracking number i did have to pay a uk customs charge but its still a good price so im happy.

----------


## doke

I have tonight mixed my ru in 50mls  2% minoxidil regaine  5% ru mix and the ru mixed really well and is a clear lotion, the last time i tried mixing in 5% kirkland and it just did not mix well little bits which looked like you had dandruff.

----------


## Jazz1

> I have tonight mixed my ru in 50mls  2% minoxidil regaine  5% ru mix and the ru mixed really well and is a clear lotion, the last time i tried mixing in 5% kirkland and it just did not mix well little bits which looked like you had dandruff.


 How comes your using RU?

----------


## doke

Hi Jazz i have been using in different mix for a few years now on and off but i think that sometimes i may have had a bad batch.
I have usually got my powder from anagenic but this time i thought i would try purity prod and as said the first time using in a 2% regaine formula and it mixed the best in quick time and its less greasy than the 5% regaine.
My first application was last night and i got some weird sensation on my scalp like i had an insect crawling through my hair the solution also was rapid in absorbing which was nice.
Jazz i had stopped using anything for about 10 months and tried some renokin lotion but although its nice on the scalp my hairloss was getting worse again,so i will keep you updated.

----------


## dlc32

So I made a few posts inquiring as to people's experiences with chemyo. I ultimately decided to give them a shot and, in my experience (3 months of use), their product seems to be legit as my hair has remained the same as when I switched to chemyo from anageninc. So if any of you guys were wondering if chemyo was legit, you don't need to treat yourselves as a guinea pig as I took care of that. With that said, however, I went to their site to buy a new batch tonight and apparently they're "out of stock." Ever since reading Derek's post about all the hairloss he experienced after 1 month without RU, I'm paranoid to go too long without using and am looking to find an IMMEDIATE replacement. Can anyone recommend another seller other than anageninc? Did we ever reach a consensus on purityprod? Do we have any evidence that their product is actually shit? I really appreciate the help, fellas.

----------


## PaulAnds

I think most seller are legit. There are just too many shit campaigns going on. I dont think that any seller has a "new RU58841" which last longer in stable form, this is bullshit in my eyes as I talked to some chemists... thats why I dont trust those companies (you know which I mean). 
I bought my last two oders via Amazon (Androchem) because I am tired of shit campaigns and I had some communication with them.

It probably doesn´t matter where to buy because all producers I know manufact their RU in china (even if some pretend they dont).
*Just dont buy pre mixed solutions* and store your RU powder dry and cold, if you buy more than 5g better store some grams in freezer.

----------


## doke

I like purity pro it seems legit i get a tingle on scalp when applied the only thing is it drys the scalp but i find most things like minox cause this as well there was a guy on you tube who mixed ru in a cream base so that would be good to try i think the vid is still there.

----------


## bluewater

> I wanted to ask how your mixing of ru in kirkland minox as i tried the 3 grams in 60mls and it did not mix well i find mixing on its own in alchohol works best.
> I did see a post where a user said rogaine lotion it mixes better due to not as much water is in that he said kirdland ingredience  is not good for ru mix.


 Been mixing RU in Kirkland Minox for 5 months now. It dissolves instantly with a few shakes.

----------


## herns

this stuff is amazing.

Ive been Norwood 5A and been wearing hats since 2009. I got dozen of them and sold them all on ebay when my hair grows back. lol!
WHen I discovered i can get finasteride Overseas, I begun regiment with RU. After 3-4 mos i begun to see results early 2015.

Last year, I tried without RU for a couple of mos. or more and I notice the hair is miniaturized. Almost bald. They dont grow longer.

I mix RU 3g to a bottle of with minoxidil.

----------


## herns

> Does anyone here buy from chemyo? (Apologies if someone mentioned it in the earlier pages but this is a long thread so I just quickly scanned it before posting). If so, have you found their RU to be effective?)


 I used to buy from Chemyo. Great seller. But I wanted cheaper so I switch to purityprod. I just ordered awhile ago. $66 shipped. Ive been using them a couple of times.
So, far so good.
There is one on Amazon and a little expensive.

----------


## JohnMPB

> this stuff is amazing.
> 
> Ive been Norwood 5A and been wearing hats since 2009. I got dozen of them and sold them all on ebay when my hair grows back. lol!
> WHen I discovered i can get finasteride Overseas, I begun regiment with RU. After 3-4 mos i begun to see results early 2015.
> 
> Last year, I tried without RU for a couple of mos. or more and I notice the hair is miniaturized. Almost bald. They dont grow longer.
> 
> I mix RU 3g to a bottle of with minoxidil.


 Pics plz

----------


## herns

> I dont know... What would be the interest for kane ? Its good he has now some competition, he was almost alone on the market as kane / anageninc.
> 
> I found purityprod.com from this website: http://www.ru58841.info/
> 
> I dont have more info so far but they looks more legit than anything else I have tested so far. I will wait to get my order and test it before


 I have to file dispute with my card. My order hasnt arrived after 3 weeks and they dont reply to my emails.

----------


## herns

> Pics plz


 I have posted a story on hair loss talk dot com in 2014 . That post have been buried.
Photobucket locked all the photos unless I pay. BS!
I can download and move to imgur if I have the time.


Balding sucks.
I use to go to work with extra T shirts so I can change after work and wear a cap. Its odd or out of fashion to me on business/ office attire with cap on so I do that routine on weekdays.

I have hair now. Its not thick but its not shiny bald anymore.

----------


## Jazz1

> I like purity pro it seems legit i get a tingle on scalp when applied the only thing is it drys the scalp but i find most things like minox cause this as well there was a guy on you tube who mixed ru in a cream base so that would be good to try i think the vid is still there.


 Hey Doke bro long time, you using RU now? How is it working for you?

----------


## lulz

I bought 5g RU58841 from androchem recently and after thinking hard about it I decided not to use it since it is still an experimental chemical and the 2 trials were never published and we have no idea why. I stored it in the freezer as soon as I got it. If anyone wants to buy mine I will sell it. It is still in original packaging and was never opened. I can put up an ebay listing if you want or if theres another you want to do it let me know since ebay charges 10% sale price. PM me.

----------


## Myhairlossstudy

Hi, I am conducting a survey of people who have hair loss. You can find more information at www.myhairlossstudy.com
It is anonymous and will provide data for a study looking into the psychological affects of hair loss.`

----------


## Beauh

> I think most seller are legit. There are just too many shit campaigns going on. I dont think that any seller has a "new RU58841" which last longer in stable form, this is bullshit in my eyes as I talked to some chemists... thats why I dont trust those companies (you know which I mean). 
> I bought my last two oders via Amazon (Androchem) because I am tired of shit campaigns and I had some communication with them.
> 
> It probably doesn´t matter where to buy because all producers I know manufact their RU in china (even if some pretend they dont).
> *Just dont buy pre mixed solutions* and store your RU powder dry and cold, if you buy more than 5g better store some grams in freezer.


 There is a new seller on amazon.

And they gave way better prices. 

Ru58841 5 Grams >99% Purity https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GCSSW32..._XhYEBb9Y8D0ED

----------


## bluewater

I have been getting mine from Chemyo. Thier prices are about the same as from AMAZON when they offer a code for a price reduction.

----------


## Beauh

> I used to buy from Chemyo. Great seller. But I wanted cheaper so I switch to purityprod. I just ordered awhile ago. $66 shipped. Ive been using them a couple of times.
> So, far so good.
> There is one on Amazon and a little expensive.


 There is now a different seller on amazon that is even more affordable. $55.00/5 grams. $100.00/10grams. And they do bulk discounts if you want to stock up for a while

----------


## Beauh

you can find it on ebay for a better price

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53...g&toolid=11111

----------


## Helpneeded

Hi guys,

After taking Ru 3 times I seem to be experiencing cheat pains/discomfort, shortness or breath, fatigue and sternum/back aches. Symptoms seem to come and go. I rush to hospital twice on the weekend and did an EGC, ECHO, xray and blood test all pass all test. I have no history of anxiety or stress or hypochondriac nature or any family history of heart problems  I also visited a cardiologist and he couldn't find anything... which seems to be a theme with other customer who've taken RU. I want to ensure I don't cause any long term heart problems, so I'm writing to here to ask and warn people who have been on or thinking about taking RU : (.

HELP---I really do need help here, can any one who has taken RU advise  or someone in the medical field familiar with Androgen blockers advise how I can remedy the side effects asap as I don't want any long term health issues.

----------


## doke

Hi are you using a 5% strength ru and applying 1ml once or twice a day? also are you using topical minoxidil as this would more likely would cause what you say.
In the trials ru was  tested as non systemic whereas topical flutamide was so unless you are just having panic attacks which i got when i first used minoxidil with progesterone in many years ago and restarted that with no problems, as you may know i use ru but have not had any problems i make my own though as was used in the prostrakan trials of 5%.

----------


## JuanP

Im thinking about getting back on RU but mixing it myself this time around. Im debating now weather to try RU for a couple months or get a hair transplant... what should I do?

----------


## doke

Hi it depends on if you can afford a hair transplant as they do seem to be good now if you can find a good clinic if your hairloss is bald areas that are shiny then hair will not at this time regrow.
There is a guy on you tube using a dermaroller 0.5mm that seems to have had some success from baseline to regrowth he i think is using some topical saw palmetto product but even then you may not get back what you have loss altogether but its worth a try as long as you do not waste money on too expensive products as i did.
I think it may be worth trying topical ru with the dermaroller as its a better anti androgen than natural say saw palmetto you would need to roll on scalp in all directions only one way and not put too much pressure when rolling.
I am going back to using a 0.5mm roller and applying ru once a day.

----------


## badros

I'm looking for some legit RU58841
Has anyone ordered from Science.bio? The website looks nice and they have third party testing:
https://science.bio/product/ru58841-powder-5g/

----------


## robodoc

> Hi all! So I do realize there's a huge thread already dedicated to this topic but I have some more specific questions I would like help on if possible. I'm proposing to my girlfriend in a month and I'm hoping, if she says yes, we'll be married next summer.
> 
> That being said I know fin is my best bet but I don't want to have a low libido for my proposal/honeymoon/wedding. I would like to have more hair on my head though.
> 
> So I've been looking into RU. The guide in the other thread was for mixing it from the base powder but what about this:
> 
> http://anageninc.com/ru58841-solution-50ml.html
> 
> Is this already mixed? Like, could I just use a dropper and put this on my head?
> ...


 RU58841 does not work.  Save your money.  :Frown:

----------


## doke

I use recepterchem uk  they have premade ru at 5% which i think has a small amount of dmso in it for penetration, and if you ask them you can get the powder as well im due to contact them soon as i have run out of my 10gs powder.

----------


## doke

Hi the premade Ru58841 in 50mls is £54.99 and you need to phone them which is on a mobile tel number And speak to Tim he will email you the price of the powder you need to say its for research purposes.
Something he has told me is after end of Jan 2020 ru from china is going to be stopped or in short supply but Tim said he has bought in a lot of stock which is kept in Freezers.

----------


## doke

You can also try a company called actifolic   in neverlands that sells premade and powder ru58841 and also purity pride in usa.

----------


## at3rdbase

How good is purityprods ru and how is their service

----------


## doke

Hi they used to be ok although i have not used them for a year but i'm not sure if the virus will hold orders up you could email them are you in the uk as there is a company in the uk.

----------


## supfella

Hey Doke, 
I'm in on Norwood IIa, I used Minoxidil for about 2 years now, just on the temples, along with some supplements and Keto. After a year of Min I introduced dermarolling. I noticed some improvements but nothing whoa. After these two years of minimal improvements, I saw that my crown area was getting worse. So I decided that it was time for me to take the next step. I ordered from Chemyo but it got held at customs and they will refund me (it happened yesterday). I was thinking of accepting your suggestion of using Receptor Chem. Since it's the first time with RU I wanted to order the already made solution and see how it goes. If I notice any improvement I will go for the powder. Do you think is an ok start? Any recommendations?
Thank you for your time  :Smile:

----------


## at3rdbase

> Hi they used to be ok although i have not used them for a year but i'm not sure if the virus will hold orders up you could email them are you in the uk as there is a company in the uk.


 
 Thanks for the reply. I'm in the US. Has anyone else order from them recently and have any updated info on purity prods ru58 quality, service and delivery at this time

----------


## doke

> Hey Doke, 
> I'm in on Norwood IIa, I used Minoxidil for about 2 years now, just on the temples, along with some supplements and Keto. After a year of Min I introduced dermarolling. I noticed some improvements but nothing whoa. After these two years of minimal improvements, I saw that my crown area was getting worse. So I decided that it was time for me to take the next step. I ordered from Chemyo but it got held at customs and they will refund me (it happened yesterday). I was thinking of accepting your suggestion of using Receptor Chem. Since it's the first time with RU I wanted to order the already made solution and see how it goes. If I notice any improvement I will go for the powder. Do you think is an ok start? Any recommendations?
> Thank you for your time


 Hi Sup you could try there premade it does have small amount of dmso which helps with penetration there is also that company called actifolic in neverlands not sure if they are still working during the lockdown you probably know that uk rec chem does sell the powder as well but you need to tell tim that its for research purposes i suppose some do like to make fresh batches and mat want to make say an stronger say 8% once a day application if the 5% is not strong enough.
The problem is guys some men suffering this disease alopecia androgenica have or will get severe loss which may take place over many years and some may get success with lower dose anti dht but some may need to up the dose to a safe level in stages for a few months until you get some success but due to the fact ru is still not set for use by humans we are just guinea pigs and doing this at our own risk that is just a warning that i am not saying use this although i have no problems with it at 8% 1ml to 1.5mls a day and remember ru on its own does not regrow hair only prevent any more loss you need to use or try minoxidil with it or try stemoxydine   or you could try a combo of something like im using from the ordinary that has redensyl in and capixyl and much more.

----------


## supfella

Thank you for the reply Doke,
I've ordered the RU. As you say I need to use minoxidil or something else in combination with it, I totally agree. As I told you I used Min only on temples and not the rest of the head. If I start to use Min on the rest will my hair get "addicted" to it? If I ever want to stop Min and keep just RU do you think there will be consequences? I'm also scared that my scalp will get even more dry and itchy because of Min. I read some stuff about Redensyl, Capixyl and (maybe)Procapil?, I think it would be a great alternative to Min. Would you be able to explain how you mix it? Where do you get it?

----------


## doke

RevivHair Max Hair Stimulating Serum - Now 5% Maximum Strength in usa i would use that and see how you do as it has a anti dht in it and save your money on the ru and you can add for small cost in a phial with reviv triaminodil which acts like minoxidil and you add it to the bottle when you receive your order so its all in one.

----------


## at3rdbase

Doke,

A few questions on RU. It wont regrow hair on its own , I would need something like minoxidil, correct? 

Now, my start up with RU, Ive heard its better to rev things up first at 8%, then drop to 5% when you see new growth. Does that info sound right?

 Im still on Fin which hasnt done a thing in a year. Should and if so, when should I stop the fin?

One more question. I tolerate minoxidil pretty well. The side one side i get is a kinda bloated feeling like Im full. What else is out there that I could substitute for minoxidil down the line.

By the way, I stopped minox for dnc-n and f7, because I really didnt think it was doing anything.  Guess what... 2 weeks later my hair started falling out, so obviously the minoxidil was doing its job. All i can say is their sales team literally talked me into dropping the minoxidil for their cure all

----------


## doke

To be honest i am not a lover of minoxidil a blood pressure drug and as said i am going to be using revive serum with the next best thing added which works like minoxidil as i want to use an all in one read my post above you could try stemoxydine neogenic instead but i need to say one thing anyone with shiny no hair minoxidil will not regrow anything unless you maybe one in a million that responds well to it.

----------


## at3rdbase

Duke, thanks for the reply.

I read your post then did some quick research

stemoxydine neogenic. whose should I get and how should I use it?

Revive Max... Get a vial triamidil from them and just mix it in once a day?

How do I incorporate the ru which I have. Is either alcohol based and should the ru be mixed in or used separate.

I read up a bit and the the info is which is scattered. 

Just wondering the best way to incorporate everything

----------


## doke

> Duke, thanks for the reply.
> 
> I read your post then did some quick research
> 
> stemoxydine neogenic. whose should I get and how should I use it?
> 
> Revive Max... Get a vial triamidil from them and just mix it in once a day?
> 
> How do I incorporate the ru which I have. Is either alcohol based and should the ru be mixed in or used separate.
> ...


 I Have not received the serum yet but you empty the vial into the serum i think you use it once a day as the redensyl is higher strength than in other serums that is normally 3% but revive serum has  upped it to 5% which is interesting as to ru i have used polish vodka and i now have pure alcohol which is good to dissolve   the ru before adding the propylene glycol i did start adding a 2ml amount in 50mls that is of dmso as well to help with penetration i did put up and so did hellraiser on how to mix i have an 8% ru mix i made in 50mls which i use once a day i do think that you should first try either what i'm doing if you do use stemoxydine the dose in neogenic or l'oreal densifique   vials are 6mls which did seem to be a lot a day and really soaks your hair and scalp but that is what they tell you to use as in there trials so if you buy any stemoxydine which also can now be bought in larger spray bottles i would measure out 5-6mls and use on its own perhaps in the morning and apply revive in the evening.
Ru you can use before or after stem but make sure scalp is dry again before adding anything to scalp.

----------


## Aliul0113

Hey there!
I was suffering from hairloss from past 3 years I tried every natural remedy but not a single thing worked for me.
At the end I tried Mor F 5% ( Minoxidil based topical solution) easily available in India🇮🇳.
Today is Day 187 of treatment and my hair are now much more denser than ever before.
I have made a blog where I shared my journey of 187 days from Day 1 to till now with photos of everyweek.
It was a great journey for me I have seen a lot of things in these days. Here is the blog

minoxidilplusfinastridedaily.blogspot.com
It will surely gonna help you in these tough times
Thank You!

----------


## stefkampen

> You can also try a company called actifolic   in neverlands that sells premade and powder ru58841 and also purity pride in usa.


 Sorry if I am bumping this, but have you tried ru58841 from actifolic? how long was the shipping time? I am norwood II, but since two months my hair loss has gone worse (specifically at the hair line)... I don't know the reason why I am shedding so quick out of the blue. Do you think RU will help? I am already on fin. Again, sorry for bringing up the post, but I am so desperate at this moment.

----------


## HairGuru

Hey would mixing RU58841 into LOréal Stemoxydine 5% work?

https://www.lorealprofessionnel.co.u...um-denser-hair

I found this link as well might be useful:

http://www.ru-58841.com/ru58841-guide/

----------


## doke

There are some on hair loss web sites mixing ru with stem but i have not tried it i think its mainly just to dissolve in but if it works then you can only try yourself the problem is we see all this stuff on hair sites and i found in the end you can get so confused and desperate what to use that works i did myself and can still do.
The thing to try is dermarolling once a week depending on needle size and a topical of your choice say minoxidil 2 or 5% fortified with finasteride that is what i am using mine is headway f which is 5% once or twice a day i have at this time dropped ru as i was not getting any results.
The other thing is to stick to your topical for at least 6 to 12 months do not expect any results in weeks.

----------


## HairGuru

> There are some on hair loss web sites mixing ru with stem but i have not tried it i think its mainly just to dissolve in but if it works then you can only try yourself the problem is we see all this stuff on hair sites and i found in the end you can get so confused and desperate what to use that works i did myself and can still do.
> The thing to try is dermarolling once a week depending on needle size and a topical of your choice say minoxidil 2 or 5% fortified with finasteride that is what i am using mine is headway f which is 5% once or twice a day i have at this time dropped ru as i was not getting any results.
> The other thing is to stick to your topical for at least 6 to 12 months do not expect any results in weeks.


 
Hey thanks for the reply, I use Topical Finasteride and 15% minoxidil with other ingredients added into the mixture from a compound pharmacy from that thread Dr Klein, Murray Avenue Apothecary is the compound pharmacy I order.

This has stabilized and regrown most my hair, always good to know other options.

----------


## stefkampen

> Sorry if I am bumping this, but have you tried ru58841 from actifolic? how long was the shipping time? I am norwood II, but since two months my hair loss has gone worse (specifically at the hair line)... I don't know the reason why I am shedding so quick out of the blue. Do you think RU will help? I am already on fin. Again, sorry for bringing up the post, but I am so desperate at this moment.


 update, its been some months now and i started using ru58841 and topical finasteride and my hair loss has halted. my hair is still not at full fullnes but it is recovering really really well! might add some minoxidil to regrow the temples. by the way, actifolic is LEGIT! i can really recommend them. not sure if i am allowed to tell this, please edit my post if i am not allowed to say that. peace!

----------


## stefkampen

@HairGuru

what % are you using ?

----------

